# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ν.Α.Τ. (Ναυτικο Απομαχικο Ταμειο)

## nicky

Στα ύψη το οργανικό έλλειμμα του ΝΑΤ  
ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ 
11/1/2006

Το οργανικό έλλειμμα του Ναυτικού Απομαχικού Ταμείου θα διαμορφωθεί το τρέχον έτος στα 963.823,232 ευρώ. Η κρατική επιδότηση θα φθάσει τα 853 εκατ. ευρώ και υπάρχει ένα υπόλοιπο ύψους 110,8 εκατ. ευρώ που δεν προβλέπεται πώς θα καλυφθεί. Τα στοιχεία αυτά αναφέρονται στον ετήσιο προϋπολογισμό του ΝΑΤ, που κατατέθηκε χθες στο διοικητικό του συμβούλιο, αλλά δεν συζητήθηκε, γιατί η συζήτηση μετατέθηκε για την Πέμπτη 19 Ιανουαρίου. Ο εκπρόσωπος της Πανελλήνιας Ενωσης Μηχανικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, Σάββας Τσιμπόγλου, αποκάλυψε ότι και το Κεφάλαιο Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης Ναυτικών αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα και επιχορηγείται με 34 εκατ. ευρώ από το Κεφάλαιο Ασφάλισης Επιβατών και Οχημάτων. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που έγιναν γνωστά το οργανικό έλλειμμα του ΚΕΑΝ ανέρχεται στα 54.948.784 ευρώ. Αξίζει να επισημάνουμε ότι όσον αφορά την απαίτηση του ΚΕΑΝ από το Ταμείο Προνοίας Αξιωματικών, που ανέρχεται σε 15.316.994 ευρώ (από κεφάλαιο και τόκους του δανείου 2,5 δισ. δραχμών) η απόδοση του ποσού θεωρείται επισφαλής λόγω της μη ύπαρξης αποθεματικών στο Ταμείο Προνοίας Αξιωματικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού.
Το έλλειμμα επίσης του ΚΑΕΟ για το 2006 θα διαμορφωθεί στα 26.940.573 ευρώ και θα καλυφθεί από το ταμειακό υπόλοιπο που διαθέτει και ανέρχεται στα 56.500.000 ευρώ.

Ταμειακό πρόβλημα
Συμπερασματικά προκύπτει ότι το δεύτερο εξάμηνο του τρέχοντος έτους το ΚΕΑΝ θα αντιμετωπίσει ταμεικό πρόβλημα και δεν θα έχει να πληρώσει τις συντάξεις, όπως χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρει ο προϋπολογισμός του ΝΑΤ. Ο εκπρόσωπος της ΠΕΜΕΝ δήλωσε ότι «η σημερινή κατάσταση του ΝΑΤ οφείλεται στις χαριστικές νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις, στην αύξηση της ανεργίας των ναυτικών και στην κατάρρευση της κοινωνικής βάσης του ΝΑΤ και ειδικότερα:
1. Στις απανωτές τροποποιήσεις του όρου 8 των εγκριτικών πράξεων νηολόγησης των πλοίων την τελευταία 20ετία, που μείωσαν τις οργανικές συνθέσεις εννέα φορές.
2. Την απαλλαγή των εφοπλιστών της κρουαζιέρας από τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στο σύνολο των απασχολουμένων, δηλαδή 100%, μέτρο που θα επεκταθεί και σε άλλες κατηγορίες των πλοίων.
3. Η απελευθέρωση των υπηρεσιών στις θαλάσσιες συγκοινωνίες σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό 3577/92, θα επιφέρει μαζικές απολύσεις των ναυτικών που στελεχώνουν τα πλοία.
Εξάλλου, η ΠΕΜΕΝ ζητεί με ανακοίνωσή της πλήρη κάλυψη των ελλειμμάτων του ΝΑΤ, ουσιαστικά αύξηση των συντάξεων στο 80% επί των συνολικών αποδοχών, διπλασιασμό των εφάπαξ, καθορισμό των συνθέσεων με βάση τις πραγματικές ανάγκες των πλοίων, ανάκληση του Κανονισμού 3577/92, επίδομα ανεργίας στο 80% του μισθού και απαλλαγή από το φόρο εισοδήματος ή τουλάχιστον την επαναφορά του ειδικού φορολογικού καθεστώτος των Ελλήνων ναυτικών και της συμμετοχής σε φάρμακα των ασφαλισμένων.

----------


## nicky

Και αναρωτιέμαι εγώ τώρα: 
Πως είναι δυνατόν το πριν κάποια χρόνια ισχυρότερο ασφαλιστικό ταμείο να φθάνει σε αυτή τη θέση....
Πως είναι δυνατόν η δύναμη της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας να είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογη με την ναυτική ανεργία....
Πως είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για πλήρη απελευθέρωση...
Πως είναι δυνατόν με "ελαφρά" την καρδία να "δωρίζουμε" την ελληνική σημαία σε χώρες άσχετες με την ναυτιλία....
Πως είναι δυνατόν να κάνουμε τα πάντα για να σβήσουμε από το ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο την ελληνική ναυτιλία....

----------


## MIRSINI

Διαμορφώθηκαν με κοινές Υπουργικές Αποφάσεις του υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη και του υφυπουργού Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών, Πέτρου Δούκα, το ύψος των χρηματικών παροχών στους ασφαλισμένους του Οίκου Ναύτη, ως ακολούθως:
Μηνιαίο επίδομα οίκοι ενδιαίτησης και περίθαλψης, το ποσό των 140,87 ευρώ.
Μηνιαίο επίδομα αναπροσαρμογής σε χερσαίο επάγγελμα των φυματικών ναυτικών ασφαλισμένων του Οίκου Ναύτη, που εξέρχονται από την Γ' κατηγορία μετανοσηλευτικής προστασίας και εντάσσονται στη Β' κατηγορία, το ποσό των 35,00 ευρώ.
Μηνιαίο επίδομα αναπηρίας ασφαλισμένων φυματικών ναυτικών Γ' κατηγορίας μετανοσηλευτικής προστασίας, το ποσό των 55,00 ευρώ.


ΠΗΓΗ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ 20/01/2006

----------


## Morgan

Εδω μιλαμε για το Ναυτικο Απομαχικο Ταμειο , το πρωην καμαρι του ασφαλιστικου μας συστηματος.
Μιλαμε επισης για την ασφαλιση των ναυτικων γενικοτερα.

----------


## gvaggelas

Μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα ευελπιστεί ο Θανάσης Βαρίνος ότι θα είναι έτοιμα τα τερματικά στον Οίκο Ναύτη Χίου για την on line σύνδεση με τα κεντρικά.
Ο πρόεδρος του Οίκου Ναύτη μιλώντας χθες στο «Ράδιο Αλήθεια» είπε ότι αρχικά θα τοποθετηθούν δυο τερματικά, θα εκπαιδευτούν άλλοι τόσοι υπάλληλοι για τη χρήση και λειτουργία τους και αμέσως μετά θα ακολουθήσει η εγκατάσταση άλλων τεσσάρων τερματικών έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουν να εξυπηρετούν πλήρως τους ασφαλισμένους του νησιού που χάρη στη νέα τεχνολογία θα γλιτώσουν από τη γραφειοκρατία και τα επακόλουθά της.

Πηγή: www.chiostimes.com

----------


## Morgan

Διαβαζα στον Κοσμο του Επενδυτη το σαββατοκυριακο, ότι το Ν.Α.Τ. είναι χρεωμένο κατα 1 δις Ευρώ , ενώ 30 χρόνια πρίν ήταν ότι πιο κερδοφόρο υπήρχε.

*κ-α-κ-ο-δ-ι-α-χ-ε-ι-ρ-ι-σ-η*

----------


## gvaggelas

Ο Φαρμακευτικός Σύλλογος ενημερώνει ότι κατόπιν εντολής του Προέδρου του ΟΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΟΥ, φάρμακα με κόστος πάνω από 100 Ε, που αναγράφουν μη συμβεβλημένοι με του Ο. ΝΑΥΤΟΥ ιατροί θα πρέπει να πληρώνονται τοις μετρητοίς αν αναγράφονται μετά την 1.00 μμ. καθώς και σε αργίες, ώρες δηλαδή που δεν θα βρίσκεται ελεγκτής για προθεώρηση στον Οίκο Ναύτου.      

www.chiostimes.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Aν ο στόχος της παρούσας κυβέρνησης είναι να δυσκολέψει τη ζωή των πολιτών έως ότου την καταστήσει αφόρητη, τότε καλά προχωρεί, να συνεχίσει! Aυτή τη φορά η απόφαση που υπηρετεί τον παραπάνω στόχο, έχει να κάνει με τη φαρμακευτική περίθαλψη των ασφαλισμένων στο NAT.
Mε εντολή του Προέδρου του Oίκου Nαύτου Θ. Bαρίνου, τα φαρμακεία στο εξής θα πρέπει να πληρώνονται τοις μετρητοίς τα φάρμακα, που δεν έχουν εγκριθεί από τον ελεγκτή ιατρό του O.N.
Φάρμακα μέχρι 100 ευρώ, εφόσον η συνταγή είναι από συμβεβλημένο ιατρό και όλα τα φάρμακα ανεξαρτήτως τιμής, εφόσον η συνταγή προέρχεται από μη συμβεβλημένο ιατρό. 
Tο μέτρο θίγει περισσότερο τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, εφόσον σπανίως κανείς θα χρειαστεί φάρμακα αξίας 100 ευρώ για επείγουσα περίπτωση σε απογευματινή ή νυχτερινή ώρα. Mάλιστα, θίγει περισσότερο τις περιπτώσεις εκείνες, που δεν υπάρχουν ειδικότητες συμβεβλημένες με O.N., όπως οι παιδίατροι.
Mέχρι σήμερα, όπως μας εξήγησε ο πρόεδρος του Φαρμα-κευτικού Συλλόγου, υπήρχε η δυνατότητα εντός δύο ημερών να θεωρηθεί η εκτελεσθείσα συνταγή, ενώ και ο ίδιος εκτιμά ότι θα δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα στους ασφαλισμένους.


*Θ. Βαρίνος: Ευθύνονται οι Φαρμακοποιοί της Χίου, που δεν υπογράφουν σύμβαση*
Ως απάντηση στην ανακοίνωση του Φαρμακευτικού Συλλόγου, ο πρόεδρος του Ο.Ν. Θ. Βαρίνος εξέδωσε αυθημερόν την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση:
Ο Φαρμακευτικός Σύλλογος Χίου με την σημερινή απαράδεκτη ανακοί-νωσή του προσπαθεί να παραπληροφορήσει τους ασφ/νους του Οίκου Ναύτου από τους οποίους ζητά να καταβάλουν αυτοί την αξία των χορηγούμενων φαρμάκων.
Οι φαρμακοποιοί της Χίου είναι οι μόνοι σε όλη την Ελλάδα που αρνούνται να υπογράψουν σύμβαση με τον Οίκο Ναύτου. Παρότι τους έχουμε υποβάλλει δύο σχέδια μέχρι τώρα τα απέρριψαν, ενώ σε όλη την Ελλάδα την ίδια σύμβαση έχουν υπογράψει χιλιάδες συνάδελφοι τους.
Τώρα με την ανακοίνωση τους αρνούνται να εφαρμόσουν την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία.
Συγκεκριμένα στις 14.6.2005 με το υπ’ αριθμ. 16191 έγγραφό μας, ενημερώσαμε τον Πανελλήνιο Φαρμακευτικό Σύλλογο, το Φ.Σ. Πειραιά, το Φ.Σ Αττικής και κατ’ επέκταση όλους τους Φ.Σ. της χώρας για την απόφαση του Γενικού Γραμματέα ΥΕΝ 5421.7/8/2005 που δημοσιεύτηκε στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνησης (ΦΕΚ 722.Β/30.05.2005) όσον αφορά την διαδικασία χορήγησης φαρμάκων που εξ’ άλλου ισχύει και για ασφαλισμένους των άλλων Ταμείων σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 1 του άρθ. 32 του Ν. 3329/2005 (ΦΕΚ 81 Α).
Προκειμένου να προστατεύσουμε τα συμφέροντα του Οίκου Ναύτου αφού ο Φαρμακευτικός Σύλλογος Χίου δεν έχει υπογράψει σύμβαση μαζί μας., ζητήσαμε την εφαρμογή της πιο πάνω απόφασης του Γενικού Γραμματέα ΥΕΝ, την οποία εφαρμόζουν όλοι οι Φαρμακοποιοί σε όλη την Ελλάδα με εξαίρεση τον Φαρμακευτικό Σύλλογο Χίου. Η πιο πάνω απόφαση του Γενικού Γραμματέα του ΥΕΝ μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει ότι συνταγές που εκδίδονται από συμβεβλημένους με τον Οίκο Ναύτου ιατρούς ή ιατρούς μονάδων που εποπτεύονται από το Υπουργείο Υγείας και Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης δεν χρειάζονται θεώρηση εφόσον η αξία κάθε συνταγής δεν υπερβαίνει τα 100 ευρώ. Κάθε συνταγή που υπερβαίνει το ποσό ατό θεωρείται απαραίτητα πριν εκτελεσθεί από ελεγκτή ιατρό του Οίκου Ναύτου.
Ο Φ.Σ. Χίου με την ανυπόγραφη ανακοίνωση του και τις ραδιοφω-νικές δηλώσεις του Προέδρου, ψεύδεται όταν αναφέρει ότι κατόπιν εντολής του Προέδρου του Οίκου Ναύτου φάρμακα με κόστος πάνω από 100 ευρώ που αναγράφουν οι συμβεβλημένοι με τον Οίκο Ναύτου ιατροί πρέπει να πληρώνονται σε αυτούς της μετρητοίς από τους ασφ/νους. 
Καλώ όλους τους ασφ/νους του Οίκου Ναύτου να μην πληρώνει κανένας χρήματα για συνταγές πάνω από 100 ευρώ και να τις θεωρεί από ελεγκτές ιατρούς Οίκου Ναύτου πριν την εκτέλεση τους μέσα σε πέντε (5) ημέρες από την έκδοση τους.
Αν οι Φαρμακοποιοί σκοπεύουν να ταλαιπωρήσουν τους ασφ/νους του Οίκου Ναύτου αδικαιολόγητα όπως το έκαναν και στο παρελθόν το Δ. ΣΟΝ είναι αποφασισμένο να προστατεύσει τους ασφ/νους μας με κάθε νόμιμο μέσο.
Όσον αφορά τα επείγοντα περιστα-τικά, τα οποία χαρακτηρίζονται έτσι από τους ελεγκτές του ΠΟΝ Χίου, ο Οίκος Ναύτου έχει προβλέψει με το άρθρο 11 του Π.Δ. 894/1981 (ΦΕΚ 226 Α 25/8//1981) όπως τροποποιήθηκε να εγκρίνονται οι δαπάνες για φάρμακα, ιατρικές αμοιβές, περίθαλψη σε εξωτερικά ιατρεία Νοσοκομείων κτλ μέσα σε 20 μέρες από την ημέρα που πραγματοποιήθηκαν.
Η παρούσα ανακοίνωση διαβιβά-ζεται στο Πανελλήνιο Φαρμακευτικό Σύλλογο μαζί με την απαράδεκτη ανακοίνωση του Φαρμακευτικούς Συλλόγου, ώστε να ενημερωθούν για την συμπεριφορά του Φ.Σ. Χίου ο οποίος αρνείται να εφαρμόσει την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία.
Ο ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ
ΒΑΡΙΝΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ

*Την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση εξέδωσε χθες ο Φαρμακευτικός Σύλλογος Χίου*.
"Μας ανακοινώθηκε από τον Οίκο Ναύτου, κατόπιν εντολής του Προέδρου του, ότι τα φάρμακα με κόστος άνω των 100 ευρώ ανά συνταγή και όλα τα φάρμακα που αναγράφουν μη συμβεβλημένοι με τον Οίκο Ναύτου ιατροί, θα πρέπει να πληρώνονται μετρητοίς στα φαρμακεία, αν αναγράφονται μετά τη 13.00 μεσημβρινή, (ώρες που δεν θα βρίσκεται ελεγκτής για προώθηση στον Οίκο Ναύτου) καθώς και τις αργίες.
Οι Φαρμακοποιοί της Χίου με λύπη τους δηλώνουν ότι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να εφαρμόσουν την εντολή του Οίκου Ναύτου.


ΑΝΑΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ

----------


## Morgan

Ποιος θα την πληρωσει ΟΕΟ ?
Ποιος θα τρεχει και δεν θα φτανει ΟΕΟ? 

να χαιρομαστε το κρατος "μας"

----------


## fcuk

*Την Πέμπτη 16 Μαρτίου 2006 αρχίζει η καταβολή έκτακτης οικονομικής ενίσχυσης σε ορισμένες κατηγορίες ανέργων ναυτικών λόγω των εορτών του Πάσχα. 

Όπως ανακοίνωσε ο Οίκος Ναύτου, στους έγγαμους ή έγγαμες η έκτακτη οικονομική ενίσχυση ανέρχεται σε 270 ευρώ και στους άγαμους ή άγαμες 205 ευρώ. 

Συγκεκριμένα το πρωί της Πέμπτης 16 /3/2006 θα καταβληθεί οικονομική ενίσχυση στους σπουδαστές (Πλοιάρχους – Μηχανικούς) του Κέντρου Επιμόρφωσης Στελεχών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (Κ.Ε.Σ.Ε.Ν.) στον Αγ. Ιωάννη Ρέντη και από Παρασκευή 17/3/2006 έως και την Μ. Τρίτη 18/4/2006, τις εργάσιμες ημέρες, θα καταβάλλεται από την κεντρική υπηρεσία Ο.Ν. (Παλαιολόγου 15 Πειραιάς) για τους δικαιούχους που κατοικούν ή βρίσκονται στην Αθήνα και Πειραιά. 

Σημειώματα προτεραιότητας θα δίνονται από 07.30 έως 08.30 π.μ. κάθε εργάσιμη ημέρα, στην είσοδο του κτιρίου και η καταβολή της οικονομικής ενίσχυσης θα γίνεται από 08.30 μέχρι και την 12.30 ώρα. 

Για τους δικαιούχους που κατοικούν ή βρίσκονται στην περιφέρεια η καταβολή θα γίνει από την Πέμπτη 16 Μαρτίου 2006 μέχρι και την Μ. Τρίτη 18 Απριλίου 2006 από τις κατά τόπους Λιμενικές Αρχές. 

[/COLOR][COLOR=black]ΠΗΓΗ -ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*

----------


## gvaggelas

Αρχίζει σήμερα η καταβολή έκτακτης οικονομικής ενίσχυσης σε ορισμένες κατηγορίες ανέργων ναυτικών λόγω των εορτών του Πάσχα. 

Όπως ανακοίνωσε ο Οίκος Ναύτου, στους έγγαμους ή έγγαμες η έκτακτη οικονομική ενίσχυση ανέρχεται σε 270 ευρώ και στους άγαμους ή άγαμες 205 ευρώ. 

Συγκεκριμένα το πρωί της Πέμπτης 16 /3/2006 θα καταβληθεί οικονομική ενίσχυση στους σπουδαστές (Πλοιάρχους – Μηχανικούς) του Κέντρου Επιμόρφωσης Στελεχών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (Κ.Ε.Σ.Ε.Ν.) στον Αγ. Ιωάννη Ρέντη και από Παρασκευή 17/3/2006 έως και την Μ. Τρίτη 18/4/2006, τις εργάσιμες ημέρες, θα καταβάλλεται από την κεντρική υπηρεσία Ο.Ν. (Παλαιολόγου 15 Πειραιάς) για τους δικαιούχους που κατοικούν ή βρίσκονται στην Αθήνα και Πειραιά. 

Σημειώματα προτεραιότητας θα δίνονται από 07.30 έως 08.30 π.μ. κάθε εργάσιμη ημέρα, στην είσοδο του κτιρίου και η καταβολή της οικονομικής ενίσχυσης θα γίνεται από 08.30 μέχρι και την 12.30 ώρα. 

Για τους δικαιούχους που κατοικούν ή βρίσκονται στην περιφέρεια η καταβολή θα γίνει από την Πέμπτη 16 Μαρτίου 2006 μέχρι και την Μ. Τρίτη 18 Απριλίου 2006 από τις κατά τόπους Λιμενικές Αρχές. 

Πηγή: www.chiostimes.com

----------


## Morgan

ακομα ενα ωραιο θεμα αυτη την βδομαδα στο ΕΘΝΟΣ σχετικα με το χαλι του ΝΑΤ.

το ρεζουμε ηταν πως τα ελλειματα εγιναν κυριως , εκτος φυσικα λογω της διαχειρισης, και λογω των οφειλων που εχουν εφοπλιστες και κρατος απεναντι στο ταμειο.
οφειλες που αγγιζουν ενα τεραστιο ποσοστο των χρεων. αν τωρα σε αυτα συνυπολογιζουμε και τοκους κτλ καταλαβαινετε...
το αστειο ειναι πως ενω οι οφειλες εχουν επικυρωθει και απο τα δικαστηρια, κρατος και εφοπλιστες σφυριζουν αδιαφορα....

υ.γ. σας θυμιζει περιπτωση Ολυμπιακης???

----------


## gvaggelas

Tέλος στην ουρά και στην ταλαιπωρία των ασφαλισμένων του Oίκου Nαύτη μπαίνει μία και καλή από την κατάργηση της θεώρησης των εκτελούμενων συνταγών από συμβεβλημένους και όχι γιατρούς του Oίκου Nαύτη, όπως δήλωσε σε συνέντευξη Tύπου που παραχώρησε ο πρόεδρος του Oίκου Nαύτη Θανάσης Bαρίνος μαζί με το Λιμενάρχη Xίου Xαρ. Mπουρνιά.
O κ. Bαρίνος ανακοίνωσε ότι με απόφαση του Γ.Γ YEN η οποία δημοσιεύθηκε στην εφημερίδα της κυβέρνησης στις 11 του Σεπτέμβρη το νέο μέτρο είναι σε ισχύ με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται για τη βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών που παρέχονται στους ασφαλισμένους.
Aπό την απόφαση αυτή εξαιρούνται μόνο τα ψυχοτρόπα ή ναρκωτικά φάρμακα και με δεδομένη την υπερσυνταγογραφία και την υπερκατανάλωση φαρμάκων που έχουμε ως νομός, ο κ. Bαρίνος κάλεσε τους ασφαλισμένους να είναι προσεκτικοί και να μην αφήνουν τα βιβλιαράκια τους πουθενά.
Mάλιστα υποστήριξε ότι η Xίος έχει κατά 20-30% μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση σε φάρμακα από την Aθήνα και τον Πειραιά, όταν στη Xίο υπάρχουν μόλις 12.000 ασφαλισμένοι, με την Aθήνα να έχει 45.000 και τον Πειραιά 62.000 ασφαλισμένους. 
Mε στόχο μάλιστα τη βελτίωση αυτής της εικόνας τη στιγμή που σύμφωνα με τον πρόεδρο υπάρχουν στοιχεία για παραβάσεις, δεν αποκλείονται και κυρώσεις οι οποίες θα έχουν αντίκτυπο και για τους παραβάτες αλλά και για τους ίδιους ασφαλισμένους.

www.chiostimes.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Οικονομική ενίσχυση σε Ελληνες άνεργους ναυτικούς θα δώσει το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας εν όψει των εορτών των Χριστουγέννων. Η οικ. ενίσχυση των ναυτικών θα φθάσει τα 215 ευρώ και για τους έγγαμους με παιδιά ή χωρίς, τα 300 ευρώΟικονομική ενίσχυση σε Ελληνες άνεργους ναυτικούς θα δώσει το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας εν όψει των εορτών των Χριστουγέννων. 

Σύμφωνα με κοινή υπουργική απόφαση του υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μ. Κεφαλογιάννη και του υφυπουργού Οικονομικών Π. Δούκα, η οικονομική ενίσχυση των ναυτικών θα φθάσει τα 215 ευρώ και για τους έγγαμους με παιδιά ή χωρίς, τα 300 ευρώ. 

Οι δικαιούχοι θα μπορούν να παραλάβουν τα χρήματά τους από τις 22/11/2006 έως τις 21/12/2006 στον Οίκο του Ναύτου στον Πειραιά ή στις κατά τόπους εξουσιοδοτημένες Λιμενικές Αρχές. 

www.chiostimes.com

----------


## Michael

> αγαπητε ,
> 
> κανε λιγο κρατει 
> [...]
> Γιατι , χιουμορ , πρεπει να διαθετει ενας ναυτικος , που με καμαρι στα ΚΑΛΑ χρονια της ανδροσυνης του κομπαζει για το που .....ξοδευει το paycheck του, αδιαφορει για τα ασφαλιστικα θεματα του και μετα απο 15-20 χρονια ¨επιστρεφει " να δει τι εγινε και να ψαξει το Ταμειο του , μηπως του ταφαγαν.
> Φυσικα τα λαμογια της ξηρας τετοια συμπεριφορα κοιτανε να βλεπουν, για να ορμησουν και τρυγησουν .
> ποιος απο ολους φταιει λοιπον? ο Ναυτικος η οι Αλλοι? 
> 
> θυμιζω τον Αισωπο , που λεει οτι ".....εχουμε 2 σακουλες , αλλά κοιταμε μονον την μπροστινη ........"
> ...


Δηλαδή εσύ φίλε μας λες ότι φταίνε οι ναυτικοί που τους κλέψαν τα λεφτά του ταμείου τους;

_"κανε λιγο κρατει" ,_ ντροπή!

----------


## ninemos

αν ψαξεις βαθια σε Νόμους και Κανονες τι ειναι ενα Ταμειο Ασφαλισης, θα καταλαβεις ποιος ειναι ο   ε ν ε ρ γ ο ς και δυναμικος ρολος του ασφαλισμενου.

αν , π.χ. σε ενα ταμειο γινει τσαπατσουλια, εχουν δικαιωμα τα ενδιαφερομενα "μελη" ( η καποια μεριδα αυτων ) να εχουν λογο, να κανουν ασφαλιστικα μετρα, να κανουν καταγγελιες/ αγωγες και οτι αλλο θες δικονομικο και νομιμο . ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ !!!!!!!

παλι, δυστυχως κατα συμπτωση , αυτους τους καιρους, διαβαζουμε για τα "δομημενα ομολογα " των 20 - σχεδον - ασφαλιστικων Ταμειων. 

ισως αυτη η συμπτωση να συνοψιζει και επιβεβαιωνει, οτι εγραψα στο πρωτο post μου. 

τωρα τα καλα Νεα .....
στο Ταμειο 5 Τραπεζων ( μαζι ) εγινε μια ΙΔΙΑ τσαπατσουλια, μπηκε ομως μετα απο καταγγελια ο Εισαγγελεας, εγινε δικη , καθαιρεθηκε το εκλεγμενο (!!!) Δ. Σ. και τοποθετηθηκε καινουριο, με ειδικη αποφαση.
Μονον σε αυτη τη περιπτωση , μεσα σε 2-3 χρονια, χαθηκαν 2-3 εκ. ευρουδακια, απο τις τραμπες τιτλων και προιοντων.
( το ειχε ο Καρατζαφερης, στην βραδυνη ερευνα του ) 

"οταν σκουπιζουμε , δεν κοιταμε μονον μπροστα, αλλά και την αυλη μας".
ποσο μαλλον, οταν λειπουμε 10-20 χρονια, εκ των πραγματων μακρια απο την ξηρα και τα τεκταινομενα.

το ...."φταινε".....αστο στους εισαγγελεις και ειδικους.





> Δηλαδή εσύ φίλε μας λες ότι φταίνε οι ναυτικοί που τους κλέψαν τα λεφτά του ταμείου τους;
> 
> _"κανε λιγο κρατει" ,_ ντροπή!


 .... ολων εννοεις ?

----------


## Michael

Κοίταξε να δεις αγαπητέ νήνεμε, εκτός από τους όποιους νόμους, υπάρχει και η πραγματικότητα. Είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον ο ναυτικός που βρίσκεται στην άλλη άκρη της γης να γνωρίζει τι γίνεται μέσα στα ταμεία και να χρησιμοποιήσει όλα έκεινα τα μέσα που τυχόν του παρέχει ο νόμος. Και όταν έρθει για ένα μήνα στην αδειά του τότε έχει να παρακολουθήσει το κεσεν, τα σεμινάρια της εταιρίας, να επικυρώσει υπηρεσίες, να δει την οικογένειά του, να παίξει με τα παιδιά του που τον βλέπεουνε σχεδόν σαν ξένο να πάρει μια ανάσα που τελικά μάλλον δεν την παίρνει. Τα ένδικα μέσα απαιτούν χρήμα, κόπο και χρόνο, εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις και φυσικά πρέπει να υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες καταγγελίες και στοιχεία. Ο ναυτικός δε τα διαθέτει. Για αυτό και στην διοίκηση των ταμείων υπάρχει και το κράτος που υποτίθεται ότι προστατευεί τους ναυτικούς που είναι σε μειονεκτική θέση. Αν τώρα το κράτος, οι συνδικαλιστικοί εκπρόσωποι και οι εκπρόσωποι των εργοδοτών (διότι και αυτοί έχουν λόγο) αδιαφορούν και αντι να φυλάττουν κατακρεουργούν τα ταμεία των ναυτικών, τότε δεν μπορεί να φταιν οι ναυτικοί που πολλές φορές στερούνται εν τοις πράγμασι ακόμα και αυτό το στοιχειώδες δικαίωμα της ψήφου, αλλά αυτοί που ήταν ταγμένοι να φυλάττουν και όσοι έγιναν πλουσιώτεροι αθέμιτα από την περιουσία των ταμείων. Και σίγουρα κανένας _ειδικός ή εισαγγελέας_ δεν θα μπορέσει να πει οτι φταιν αυτοί που υπέστησαν την κλεψιά και όχι οι κλέπτες.
Αυτός που τον κλέψαν δεν μπορέι να ντρέπεται επειδή κάποιοι επιτείδιοι και ανήθικοι εκμεταλέυθηκαν την μειονεκτική του θέση. Σε ένα κράτος δικαίου υπάρχουν κρατικοί θεσμοί που πρέπει να επεμβαίνουν αυτεπάγγελτα όταν θίγεται το κοινό συμφέρον είτε αυτοί είναι ελεκτικές υπηρεσίες είτε είναι εισαγγελείς.
Είναι τουλάχιστον άκομψο στον αδικούμενο να επιτίθεται κανείς. Βλέπεις πως πέφτουν να φαν τους ναυτικούς με το παραμικρό ατύχημα και να τους βγάλουν ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ άχρηστούς και εγκληματίες είτε φταιν είτε δεν φταιν. Ε, ας μην τους κατηγορούμε και γιατί τους κλέψαν... Νόμιζω πως καταλαβαίνεις την άποψη μου.
Πάντως αν θες να συζητήσουμε περαιτέρω το θέμα του νατ υπάρχουν και πιο εξειδικευμένες ενότητες στο φόρουμ στις οποίες μπορείς να εκθέσεις τις τυχόν περαιτέρω απόψεις σου, ουτως ώστε να μην βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος στην παρούσα.

----------


## ninemos

τωρα φιλε μου, μπαινουμε στο ζουμι

γιατι μεχρι τωρα σε ολα τα προηγουμενα posts, ηταν ΣΑΝ να μου εκανε αντεπιθεση ( καλοπροαιρετη ελπιζω ) ο Προεδρος και το Δ.Σ. της ΠΝΟ (και αλλων συναφων συλλογων ).

τωρα σε αυτα που σχολιασες,
1) τα ταμεια ολων επαγγελματικων φορεων περι την ναυτιλια , δεν ειχαν , ουτε εχουν δει στον ηλιο μοιρα , εδω και τουλαχιστον 3 γενιες ! το αμφισβητει κανεις ?

φταιει το Κρατος ?                             ωραια 
φταινε οι εκαστοτε Διοικησεις ?            ωραια 
φταινε οι εφοπλιστες-εργοδοτες ?         ωραια
φταιει η κοινωνια ( ... η " ψευτρα" ) ?    ωραια 
φταει η θαλασσα ( .... η " πλανευτρα") ? ωραια 
φταιει καποιος αλλος ?                         να τον βρουμε !!!!

2) ΑΛΛΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ,  ΤΟ ΠΑΩ !!!!!!!!!

"ΟΔΗΓΕΙΣ" ΣΚΑΦΟΣ/ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΕ ΜΗ-ΧΑΡΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΕΝΟ ΝΑΡΚΟΠΕΔΙΟ ?
"ΟΔΗΓΕΙΣ" ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΟΥ, ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΙΓΙΔΑ , ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΑ ? 
                                                                        ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΧΙ ............... 

αν λοιπον ο ΝΕΟ- εισερχομενος ναυτικος ( με ολα τα καλα και κακα, που πολυ ωραια περιεγραψες ) δεν εχει συνηδητοποιησει που παει, δεν εχει ακουσει απο αλλους τι συμβαινει , δεν εχει ανακατευτει με τα κοινα , δεν , δεν , δεν , 
θα φταινε μονον οι κακοι που αναφεραμε και οι δυο μας ? 

ακομη δε χειροτερα , αν καταλαβε+ξερει τι συμβαινει , κανει κατι για να το διορθωσει ?
Η ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ 4η ΓΕΝΙΑ ...........????

3) μολις πριν 2 εβδομαδες , τα ΝΕΑ ( 21/5/2007 ? ) ειχαν και ειδικο αφιερωμα , με συμπραξη και του παροντος Forum , για την Ναυτικη εκπαιδευση , με ανοικτο καλεσμα ( ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΔΩ )σε νεα παιδια .

εγω     α υ τ α    τα παιδια  σκεπτομαι και ετσι το τι λεει ο καθενας δεν με ενδιαφερει (εφοσον δεν τα καλυπτει η δεν τα ενημερωνει απο τωρα) 
ελπιζω ομως,  καποια να διαβαζουν αυτες τις γραμμες μας 
για να πουμε δε, του στραβου το δικιο , πουθενα δεν υπηρχαν σχολια η αποψεις για τις δυσκολιες και τα αλυτα προβληματα δεκαετιων, μεσα σε αυτο το ενθετο. 
ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΠΡΑΞΕ - ΟΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕ - TO FORUM ΜΑΣ 
.....ολα ηταν και παλι ιδανικα.......... 

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ , ετσι ?

αυτα, 
καλο καλοκαιρι και καλες πλευσεις 
.... θαλασσα η Διαδικτυο , η και τα -2-

----------


## Michael

> 1) τα ταμεια ολων επαγγελματικων φορεων περι την ναυτιλια , δεν ειχαν , ουτε εχουν δει στον ηλιο μοιρα , εδω και τουλαχιστον 3 γενιες ! το αμφισβητει κανεις ?


Aν λάβει κανείς υπόψη του ότι μέχρι το '70 οι καταθέσεις των ταμείων στις τράπεζες δεν τοκίζονταν..., και πως μεγάλη ακίνητη περιουσία παραμένει ανεκμετάλευτη ή υποεκμεταλεύεται έναντι πινακίου φακής...




> φταιει το Κρατος ? ωραια 
> φταινε οι εκαστοτε Διοικησεις ? ωραια 
> φταινε οι εφοπλιστες-εργοδοτες ? ωραια
> φταιει η κοινωνια ( ... η " ψευτρα" ) ? ωραια 
> φταει η θαλασσα ( .... η " πλανευτρα") ? ωραια 
> φταιει καποιος αλλος ? να τον βρουμε !!!!


Πρέπει να τον βρούμε και πρέπει να λογοδοτήσει και να γίνει κατάσχεση της προσωπικής του περιουσίας και σε όποιους πρόλαβε και την μεταβίβασε σύμφωνα με τις κοινές διατάξεις περί αθέμιτου πλουτισμού και κατάχρησης δημόσιου χρήματος κτλ. Το θέμα είναι μήπως κάποιος αρχίσει να κυνηγάει τον εαυτό του στο τέλος...




> 2) ΑΛΛΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ, ΤΟ ΠΑΩ !!!!!!!!!
> 
> "ΟΔΗΓΕΙΣ" ΣΚΑΦΟΣ/ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΕ ΜΗ-ΧΑΡΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΕΝΟ ΝΑΡΚΟΠΕΔΙΟ ?
> "ΟΔΗΓΕΙΣ" ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΟΥ, ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΙΓΙΔΑ , ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΑ ? 
> ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΧΙ ............... 
> 
> αν λοιπον ο ΝΕΟ- εισερχομενος ναυτικος ( με ολα τα καλα και κακα, που πολυ ωραια περιεγραψες ) δεν εχει συνηδητοποιησει που παει, δεν εχει ακουσει απο αλλους τι συμβαινει , δεν εχει ανακατευτει με τα κοινα , δεν , δεν , δεν , 
> θα φταινε μονον οι κακοι που αναφεραμε και οι δυο μας ? 
> 
> ...


Δεν νομίζω. Όλο και λιγότεροι νέοι πλέον στρέφωνται στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα και οι ήδη υπηρετούντες δυστυχώς, αν μπορούν, την κάνουν... Είναι κρίμα και απογοητευτικό αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει. Και από μια άποψη αυτό ήταν αναμενόμενο έτσι και αλλιώς. Θα έπρεπε όμως να έχουν δημιουργηθεί οι ανάλογες υποδομές για προσαρμογή στην νέα κατάσταση. Δυστυχώς όμως αυτό και πάλι δεν έχει γίνει.




> 3) μολις πριν 2 εβδομαδες , τα ΝΕΑ ( 21/5/2007 ? ) ειχαν και ειδικο αφιερωμα , με συμπραξη και του παροντος Forum , για την Ναυτικη εκπαιδευση , με ανοικτο καλεσμα ( ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΔΩ )σε νεα παιδια .
> 
> εγω α υ τ α τα παιδια σκεπτομαι και ετσι το τι λεει ο καθενας δεν με ενδιαφερει (εφοσον δεν τα καλυπτει η δεν τα ενημερωνει απο τωρα) 
> ελπιζω ομως, καποια να διαβαζουν αυτες τις γραμμες μας 
> για να πουμε δε, του στραβου το δικιο , πουθενα δεν υπηρχαν σχολια η αποψεις για τις δυσκολιες και τα αλυτα προβληματα δεκαετιων, μεσα σε αυτο το ενθετο. 
> ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΠΡΑΞΕ - ΟΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕ - TO FORUM ΜΑΣ 
> .....ολα ηταν και παλι ιδανικα.......... 
> 
> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ , ετσι ?


Για τις όποιες δημοσιεύσεις είναι υπέυθυνος ο υπογράφων. Πάντως μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ υπάρχουν αναφορές και για τις δυσκολίες και τις αντιξοότητες. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει κάποιος να βλέπει μόνον αυτές. Όποιος έχει όρεξη για δουλειά μπορέι να ξεκινήσει από πολύ χαμηλά και να ανέβει ψηλά με τιμιότητα και εργατικότητα. Και αν έχει και λίγο τύχη την κατάλληλη στιγμή μπορέι να προχωρήσει και παραπέρα. Όλα βέβαια έχουν το κόστος τους. Πάντως νομίζω πως για έναν σημερινό νέο που επιλέγει συνειδητά το ναυτικό επάγγελμα και όχι επειδή δεν μπόρεσε να κάνει τίποτα άλλο, είναι μια καλή επιλογή. Μπορέι τα συνταξιοδοτικά να μην είναι καλά, αλλά αν κάτσει και διαβάσει και εργασθεί σοβαρα και δεν παρασυρθεί από σειρήνες και λαιστρυγόνες, μπορει στα 30κάτι του να είναι και στην στεριά αν θέλει και να έχει ικανοποιητικές απολαβές είτε στην Έλλαδα είτε στο εξωτερικό.
Οσο για τα χρόνια στην θάλασσα μπορεί να κάνει συμπληρωματικά και μια ιδιωτική ασφάλιση (εφόσον κρίνει οτι τον συμφέρει).
Βέβαια, τα πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να ήταν σαφώς πολύ καλύτερα...





> καλο καλοκαιρι και καλες πλευσεις 
> .... θαλασσα η Διαδικτυο , η και τα -2-


Επίσης!

----------


## gvaggelas

Με τα πιο σκούρα χρώματα παρουσιασε τόσο το  μέλλον των Ελλήνων ναυτεργατών όσο  και το μέλλον του ασφαλιστικού τους ταμείου (ΝΑΤ), ο πρόεδρος της ΠΕΜΕΝ Σάββας Τσιμπόγλου στην ομιλία του στη συγκέντρωση που πραγματοποιήθηκε τη Δευτέρα, 21 Ιανουαρίου, στο Εργατικό Κέντρο Χίου.
«Οι εν ενεργεία ναυτικοί  είναι 22.000 και οι συνταξιούχοι 69.000», ανέφερε ο κ. Τσιμπόγλου ενώ μεγάλη είναι η «μαύρη τρύπα» του ταμείου, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που ανέφερε.
Ειδικότερα «το 2006 η τρύπα του ταμείου ήταν 125.000.000 ενώ το 2007 έφθασε τα 172.000.000 με την κρατική επιχορήγηση» τόνισε χαρακτηριστικά.
Ιδιαίτερη  αναφορά έκανε ο πρόεδρος της ΠΕΜΕΝ στην ενότητα που πρέπει να υπάρχει στο συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα.
«Δεν ζητάμε κομματική ταυτότητα για να κατεβούμε στους δρόμους να αγωνιστούμε» ανέφερε, «γι’ αυτό ζητάμε να ενωθούν όλοι ενάντια στην κατάσταση και να συγκρουστούμε με τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα  που καλλιεργούν την διάσπαση», τόνισε.
 Στην ομιλία τονίστηκαν οι επιπτώσεις που έχει στην ναυτική οικογένεια, η πολιτική που ακολουθείται με τον κ. Τσιμπόγλου να αναφέρει ότι «ζούμε σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο προβλημάτων, που έχουν τσακίσει τους ναυτεργάτες και τις οικογένειες τους».
Την συζήτηση παρακολούθησαν αρκετοί συνταξιούχοι του ΝΑΤ στους οποίους ο πρόεδρος της ΠΕΜΕΝ επεσήμανε ότι «όταν συζητάμε για το ΝΑΤ συζητάμε για το σύνολο της ναυτιλιακής πολιτικής και όχι μόνο για τους απόμαχους».

ΠΗΓΗ: ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ, 22/1/2008

----------


## Thanassis___

Μαύρη τρύπα που φθάνει το 1,2 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ έχει το Ναυτικό Απομαχικό Ταμείο για το 2008.
Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που έδωσαν στη δημοσιότητα τα μέλη του προεδρείου της Πανελλήνιας Ενωσης Μηχανικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, «το συνολικό οργανικό έλλειμμα των Ταμείων φτάνει τα 1,272 δισ. ευρώ και η κρατική επιχορήγηση φτάνει στο 1,1 δισ. ευρώ. Δημιουργείται προσωρινά “κενό” ύψους 172,99 εκατ. ευρώ».
Ο αριθμός των συνταξιούχων του ΝΑΤ ανέρχεται σε 69.100, ενώ των εν ενεργεία ναυτικών σε 23.000 περίπου. 
Μείωση οργανικών συνθέσεων
«Καταπέλτης» για την εικόνα του ΝΑΤ ο πρόεδρος της Πανελλήνιας Ενωσης Μηχανικών Ε.Ν. Σάββας Τσιμπόγλου, σε εκδήλωση στην οποία τίμησαν, μεταξύ άλλων, με την παρουσία ο καπετάν Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος, ο επίτιμος πρόεδρος του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγών Πλοίων Ανδρέας Ποταμιάνος και εκπρόσωποι από τα ναυτεργατικά σωματεία: 
«1. Επί σειρά ετών δεν γίνονται ισολογισμοί, με αποτέλεσμα να παρουσιάζεται μια πλασματική εικόνα», ανέφερε μεταξύ άλλων ο πρόεδρος της ΠΕΜΕΝ.
2. Αιτία της κατάστασης αυτής είναι η πολιτική της ανταγωνιστικότητας του εφοπλιστικού κεφαλαίου, που υλοποιείται σε όλες τις κατηγορίες πλοίων. 

3. Ακραία εφαρμογή της είναι οι 11 μειώσεις των οργανικών συνθέσεων στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία από το 1980 μέχρι σήμερα.
4. Στις άλλες κατηγορίες πλοίων προωθείται η πολιτική με τις ειδικές μειωμένες οργανικές συνθέσεις και την εφαρμογή του Κανονισμού 3577/92 στις θαλάσσιες ενδομεταφορές, τις απαλλαγές των εφοπλιστών από τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.
Οι λόγοι αυτοί έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα να αφανίζονται ασφαλισμένοι ναυτεργάτες και να διογκώνονται τα προβλήματα του ΝΑΤ». 

Η ΠΕΜΕΝ 
Επίσης, ο πρόεδρος της Ενωσης τόνισε ότι το 2008 είναι χρονιά αρχαιρεσιών για την ΠΕΜΕΝ, κάτι που όπως υπογράμμισε: «Μας βρίσκει όλους με αυξημένα καθήκοντα και υποχρεώσεις για να συμβάλουμε στο δυνάμωμα της Ενωσής μας».

----------


## Michael

Δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να καταλάβω πως είναι δυνατόν να μην γίνωνται ισολογισμοί!!!
Ούτε και πως μπορούν να κατατίθωνται χρήματα των ταμείων στις τράπεζες χωρίς να τοκίζονται!
Είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να διαχειρίζεται τέτοια ποσά ανθρώπων που φτύνουν αίμα για τα μαζέψουν και να μην λογοδοτεί;
Είναι δυνατόν να δανείζεις κάποιον και να μην τον χρεώνεις για το κέρδος που αποκτά από την εκεμετάλευση των χρημάτων σου;

----------


## αννα-μαρια

HAMBURG-EVOIA BURNING  
Τζόβενο
 Εγγραφή: 17-01-2008
Μηνύματα: 5 


 *NAT* 
MIPOS KSEREI KANENAS TI GINETE ME TOUS DOKIMOUS KAI TO NAT?ENOO EFOSON VGENEIS APO THALASIA IPIRESIA KAI KSEKINAS EKSAMINO STIN STERIA SINEXIZEI NA ISXII TO NAT?KAI AN NAI SE TI SE KALIPTEI,TI SOU PAREXEI,POS MPOREIS NA TO XRISIMOPIISIS KTL...SINEXEIZEIS NA KOLAS ENSIMA OTAN EISAI STIN STERIA?I DIAKOPTEIS MEXRI NA KSANAMPARKAREIS?
__________________
ΤΙ 65 ΤΙ 365 ?
*ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ
ΚΑΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ
ΦΙΛΑΓΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ 
ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΧΘΡΟ ΣΟΥ
ΦΙΛΑΓΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ
ΚΑΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ
ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ
ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΧΘΡΟ ΣΟΥ*





Το ΝΑΤ σου παρεχει ιατροφαρμακευτικη περιθαλψη σε ιδιωτες γιατρους. 
Για να εκδοσεις βιβλιαριο υγειας στο ΝΑΤ θα πρεπει να παρεις μια βεβαιωση απο τη σχολη σου οτι φοιτας ακομα, θα χρειαστεις εγχρωμες φωτο ταυτοτητας, το φυλλαδιο σου μαζι. Δεν θυμαμαι αν χρειαζεσαι κατι αλλο για να βγαλεις, αλλα καλου κακου παρε ενα τηλ.:2104296720-23 ειναι τηλεφωνο πληροφοριων του ΝΑΤ.
Θα πρεπει να κανεις ανανεωση στο βιβλιαριο σου (για να ειναι εν ισχυ) καθε χρονο.
Αν στα λεω καλα, οσο εισαι στη σχολη και εχεις κατω απο εναν χρονο υπηρεσια πας με βεβαιωση της σχολης, απο εκει και περα (μετα τον ενα χρονο υπηρεσια, βαση φυλλαδιου) πας μεσω ναυτικου φυλλαδιου.
Για να εισαι σε καθε περιπτωση σιγουρος παρε ενα τηλεφωνο πριν ξεκινησεις!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αντιγράφω το κύριο Άρθρο της εφημερίδας "Απόμαχος της Θάλασσας" (Διμηνιαίο Όργανο της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Συνταξιούχων Ε.Ν. (ΠΟΣΕΝ)) στο φύλλο Μαΐου - Ιουνίου 2008. Πιστεύω ότι έχει αρκετά σημεία άξια σχολιασμού.

"Μέχρι σήμερα, με τις προσπάθειες όλων των συνδικαλιστικών παραγόντων και της Π.Ν.Ο. πετύχαμε την αύξηση των συντάξεών μας από το 60&#37; στο 70% και την ενσωμάτωση στο μισθό μας του επιδόματος των Κυριακών του 22% αυξάνοντας έτσι τις χαμηλές συντάξεις μας, όχι όμως όσο θα έπρεπε σύμφωνα με αυτά που έχουμε πληρωμένα όταν ταξιδεύαμε.

Συνεχίζουμε τον αγώνα μας και δεν θα σταματήσουμε μέχρι τελικής επιτυχίας αυτό που οι συνάδελφοι εν ενεργεία με τη βοήθεια της Π.Ν.Ο. επέτυχαν, την μείωση της φορολογίας στους αξιωματικούς στο 3% και στα κατώτερα πληρώματα στο 1%.
Εμείς ενώ συνοδοιπορούσαμε στο αίτημα αυτό γιατί μείναμε έξω;

Η εμφάνιση το 2002 του νόμου 3075 (άρθρο 13) περί "κατηγοριοποιήσεως" έφερε αναστάτωση και κατέληξε σε βάρος πολλών συνταξιούχων, ύστερα από περερμηνείες του νόμου, από κάποιους αναλογιστές του ΝΑΤ και διευθυντές, οι οποίοι για να γίνουν αρεστοί στα αφεντικά τους εζημίωσαν αφάνταστα την τάξη μας με τις αλχημείες τους.
Στις αλχημείες αυτές συμπεριλαμβάνονται και τα παράνομα εισπραχθέντα πρόστιμα πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ στον τομέα εξαγοράς υπηρεσιών επικουρικού και τα οποία μετά την απόφαση του Υπουργού πρέπει να σταματήσουν.

Δε υπάρχει κανένα ασφαλιστικό ταμείο στη χώρα μας που οι ασφαλισμένοι να πληρώνουν τόσο υψηλές εισφορές, όσα πληρώνουν οι ασφαλισμένοι του ΝΑΤ. Και αν σήμερα το ΝΑΤ έφθασε εδώ που έφθασε, δεν φταίνε οι ναυτικοί. Ποιοι φταίνε όλοι το γνωρίζουμε.
Στο τακτικό ετήσιο συμβούλιο του Δ.Σ. του ΝΑΤ για το 2008 ο Πρόεδρος ανέφερε ότι το ΝΑΤ πληρώνει τεράστιο κόστος από την αμαρτωλή πολιτική που ακολούθησαν όλες οι κυβερνήσεις με την ασκούμενη Ναυτιλιακή πολιτική η οποία ήταν προσανατολισμένη στην ενίσχυση της ανταγωνιστικότητας και στην ασύδοτη δράση του εφοπλιστικού κεφαλαίου.

Υπογραμμίστηκε ότι την τελευταία 20ετία έχουν μειωθεί 8 φορές οι οργανικές θέσεις στα ποντοπόρα πλοία και τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν χαθεί πάνω από 65.000 θέσεις εργασίας.

Υπήρχε και συνεχώς διευρύνεται σε ποντοπόρα και κρουαζιερόπλοια χαμηλή εφοπλιστική εισφορά ενώ πρόσφατα υπάρχει ολική απαλλαγή των εφοπλιστών στα κρουαζιερόπλοια και στα ποντοπόρα με αποτέλεσμα την παραπέρα αφαίμαξη των εσόδων του ΝΑΤ.

Η εισφοροδιαφυγή και η μαύρη εργασία οργιάζουν ακόμα και μέσα στο ίδιο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Το χειρότερο όλων είναι η αναλογία των ασφαλισμένων προς τους εν ενεργεία που έχει κατέβει στο νούμερο 4 προς 1!!!

Ποια είναι η ευθύνη για την κατάσταση του ΝΑΤ. Μήπως εμείς οι ναυτικοί;

Ας αναλογιστούν λοιπόν οι υπεύθυνου τις ευθύνες τους και να μην μας απαντούν όταν ζητάμε κάτι ότι το ΝΑΤ εφτώχευσε.

Το ΝΑΤ δεν πτώχευσε, το ΝΑΤ υπέστει αφαίμαξη και ο ναυτικός δεν ευθύνεται σε τίποτα αλλά απαιτεί βελτίωση των συντάξεων, μείωση φορολογίας, και οικογενειακό επίδομα όπως παίρνουν όλοι οι Έλληνες."

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αντιγράφω πάλι από την  εφημερίδα "Απόμαχος της Θάλασσας" (Διμηνιαίο Όργανο της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Συνταξιούχων Ε.Ν. (ΠΟΣΕΝ)) στο φύλλο Σεπτεμβρίου - Οκτωβρίου 2008. Παραθέτω το απόσπασμα αυτούσιο απαλείφοντας το εισαγωγικό σχόλιο.Προσπάθησα να κρατ΄ησω μόνο την είδηση και όχι τα (δικαιολογημένα για μένα) σχόλια του συντάκτη - συνταξιούχου ναυτικού:

"Στις 9 Ιουλίου η πλειοψηφία της διοίκησης του ΝΑΤ μαζί με την αντιπροσωπεία της Π.Ν.Ο. ενεκρίθησαν ευνοϊκές ρυθμίσεις για τα χρέη 7 πλοίων των εταιρει΄ων από Απ΄. Βεντούρη και 3 του Γερ. Αγούδμο που συνολικά ξεπερνούν τα 1.500.000 ευρώ.
Συγκεκριμένα αποφασίστηκε και εγκρίθηκε η ανανέωση των ναυτολογίων 4 πλοίων της ΝΕΛ και 3 της ΣΙ-ΛΙΝΚ, εταιρείες του Απ. Βεντούρη των οποίων τα χρεή  ανέρχονται σε 1.151.000 ευρώ.
Σχετικά με τον Γερ. Αγούδημο η πλειοψηφία του Ν.Α.Τ. του ανανέωσε τα ναυτολόγια 3 πλοίων που τα χρεή τους προς το Ν.Α.Τ. ανέρχονται σε 361.000 ευρώ"

----------


## captain manos

gia na eimai nautikos prepei na exo asfalisi sto nat i mporo na kratiso auti pou exo

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έλληνες Ναυτικοί: 400€ επίδομα Χριστουγέννων*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/elli...hristougennon/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παράταση για το επίδομα Χριστουγέννων από τον Οίκο Ναύτου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/para...on-iko-naftou/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δώρο Πάσχα 2017: Ποιοι ναυτικοί το δικαιούνται;*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/dwro-pa...o-dikaiountai/ .

----------

